# Stacking Wood Against a Tree



## Uper (Mar 28, 2011)

Has anyone noticed any problems with stacking your splits against a live tree?  I'm thinking things like soil compaction and maybe a place for insects to infest.  I want to stack between several trees, but don't want to see them decline as they will be near my garage.  Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 28, 2011)

I know that several people do it with no ill effects, but I would worry mostly about limiting airflow around the trunk- that could cause rot.

Every time I see people making that dumb mulch volcano around tree trunks I think the same thing.  Why it got popular I'll never know, but I have watched those trees die over the course of 3-5 years.

Wood stack is not nearly as bad I suppose.


----------



## Danno77 (Mar 28, 2011)

you gonna season your wood in the shade?

I don't think you'll have major problems, but I don't know that from any sort of personal experience. Just seems like there could be better options. Do you have an alternative location if this is deemed to be a bad idea?


----------



## billb3 (Mar 28, 2011)

I've read of some people having troubles with the stack bothering the bark of the supporting tree. Don't recall what kind of tree and have never seen it myself.
I've stacked against pine, norway maple, cherry and oak.

Younger trees can do a bit of wiggling in the wind. 
You can find your stack in a heap.
This I _have_ seen myself.


----------



## Archie (Mar 28, 2011)

This topic comes up periodically, and I think the general consensus is to not do it if you can avoid it.  Soil compaction, limited air flow, and you can also physically damage the trunk bark depending on how the wood is stacked, e.g., wedged in tight on the ends.  I'm in the process of weening myself off this practice.  I'm also not splitting near preferred trees any more, as the flying splits can really do a number on the trunk bark  :red:


----------



## Stegman (Mar 28, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> I know that several people do it with no ill effects, but I would worry mostly about limiting airflow around the trunk- that could cause rot.
> 
> Every time I see people making that dumb mulch volcano around tree trunks I think the same thing.  Why it got popular I'll never know, but I have watched those trees die over the course of 3-5 years.
> 
> Wood stack is not nearly as bad I suppose.



Mulch Volcano would be a tasty band name.


----------



## billb3 (Mar 28, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Every time I see people making that dumb *mulch volcano* around tree trunks I think the same thing.  Why it got popular I'll never know, but I have watched those trees die over the course of 3-5 years.



All the "Pro" landscapers do that on all the trees in the commercial  businesses around here.  Rarely a  cone in the middle that's keeping the mulch from contacting the trunk.  Supposed to rot the bark and a no-no in every single landscaping and arborist book I've ever read and yet there they are, year after year. I don't quite understand the need for that much mulch either, but I guess it gets the bill paid.  - if that's what moneybags wants, that's what moneybags gets ....


----------



## raybonz (Mar 28, 2011)

One problem is the live tree will move when the wind blows and your wood stack may topple...

Ray


----------



## North of 60 (Mar 28, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> One problem is the live tree will move when the wind blows and your wood stack may topple...
> 
> Ray



+2
EXACTLY Ray!


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Mar 29, 2011)

I quit the practice of stacking against trees....messes up the bark. I just don't want to hurt my live trees if I can avoid it.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't see anything wrong with it and I have done it between a few trees.  I think it looks quite nice.  I know one guy that I pass on the way to the golf course that stacks cherry between pine trees that he cut the bottom branches off.  Never seems to even get any snow on the wood and I never saw a stack toppled.  The trees I have it between are 36 inch trunks, the wind is not going to move them and I cannot imagine it hurting the bark.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

For sure, do you want the wood rubbing on the tree every time the wind blows? How about it knocking over your stacks if the wind gets too strong. But damaging the tree has to be the number on consideration be it from the rubbing or lack of air flow or whatever. Also, the wood will be in the shade and I like to have it in sun if possible but for sure out where it will get the wind. If you stack it in the trees, most times you don't get as good of an air flow that is needed to dry the wood. 

Besides, it is really simple to stack the wood without the help of a permanent end. Some still use T posts but I simply use the wood that needs stacking. Our piles don't tip over either.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 29, 2011)

Here in small backyard I've been stacking 2 rows between north 80+yr old  heavy chainlink fence &  3 larger Walnuts south for years with no problem.Wood never falls over,once in a while a raccoon,opossum or a neighbor's cat might knock off a few pieces from top row.It gets good airflow,lots of wind around here,especially Spring & Fall. At parents acreage most all is stored in shed,when its full,any extra is leaned against several trees nearby.


----------



## Cate68 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a stack between two junk buckthron trees about 4 feet apart that I want to die a fast death anyway. Just don't stack over about 4 foot or as others have said, when the trees sway in the wind your piles will topple. Would I stack against a good tree? Probably not, but these two I have are going to meet the chainsaw this summer anyway, so... it makes for a great stacking location.


----------



## Willman (Mar 29, 2011)

Cate
Leave 4' tall stumps and you don't lose your stack stoppers. Could take a number of years to rot. Cut the top on an angle for drainage.
Will


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 29, 2011)

I stack some of my wood between some trees . . . and some I just stack with the criss cross ends. Haven't noticed any real issues . . . then again these trees are medium or large trees . . . and three of the five are pine which tend to have a thicker bark when they get older. The stacks under the trees don't get as much sun, but they get plenty of wind and by the time I get around to burning the wood in two years the wood is good to go. Haven't noticed any real issues with bugs, soil compacting (then again this is off to the side of my lawn), needing to restack (larger trees) or any other issues.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 29, 2011)

I did it once... then had to restack almost 2 cords when it got windy and the trees moved enough to knock the stacks over.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 29, 2011)

Learn to box-stack the ends and it's never an issue up to about 5'.  Split rounds into squares and they stack even better.

I never use poles, trees, etc- just box stacking the ends- it's sexier too.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 29, 2011)

Stegman said:
			
		

> Mulch Volcano would be a tasty band name.



Nice


----------



## nate379 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tried that once and it failed horribly.  I find it easier to lb a T post or 2x4 in the ground.



			
				Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Learn to box-stack the ends and it's never an issue up to about 5'.  Split rounds into squares and they stack even better.
> 
> I never use poles, trees, etc- just box stacking the ends- it's sexier too.


----------



## Cate68 (Mar 29, 2011)

Willman said:
			
		

> Cate
> Leave 4' tall stumps and you don't lose your stack stoppers. Could take a number of years to rot. Cut the top on an angle for drainage.
> Will



That is exactly my plan. Good call, Will!


----------



## remkel (Mar 30, 2011)

I stack between trees and have no problems.

I would recommend placing something on the ground to keep your wood off the ground. Depending on your sun angle you should be fine getting sun and wind to the stack. I have laid down a bed of 3/4 inch stone between my stacking trees which helps with drainage under the stacks. 

There is no shame in doing this. Had one too many box stack ends torn down growing up because they were not quite right and swore that I would never build them again. If I do not stack between trees, I will stack between metal posts, build wood ends- whatever it takes to avoid those darn corners.


----------



## Uper (Mar 30, 2011)

I went ahead and started some stacks and thought I would throw some pictures in to show what I'm doing.  Part of my plan is to get enough stacked between trees to create a fence/barrier to the yapping lap dog next door that thinks it's mission in life is to disturb our peace.  I don't know if it will be enough, but it doubles as a way to get all my wood stacked.  The neighbrohood has taken down some maple and beech trees of which I am trying to scrounge up enough to get three full years of wood.  That way I'll have enough to season even in the shade if need be.  Being on a small lot, space is limited.


----------



## ironpony (Mar 30, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> One problem is the live tree will move when the wind blows and your wood stack may topple...
> 
> Ray









yep +3 have restacked a couple of times
the shame is I dont burn wood but
have woods to keep clean so I stack it where it falls


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 31, 2011)

Uper said:
			
		

> I went ahead and started some stacks and thought I would throw some pictures in to show what I'm doing.  Part of my plan is to get enough stacked between trees to create a fence/barrier to the yapping lap dog next door that thinks it's mission in life is to disturb our peace.  I don't know if it will be enough, but it doubles as a way to get all my wood stacked.  The neighbrohood has taken down some maple and beech trees of which I am trying to scrounge up enough to get three full years of wood.  That way I'll have enough to season even in the shade if need be.  Being on a small lot, space is limited.



Only issue I see right from the get go is I can't see if you have something underneath the wood to get it off the ground . . . that is a crucial thing . . . you want the wood off the ground so it doesn't rot and can season. Some folks use saplings, pallets, blocks, dimensional lumber,etc. . . . anything to allow some airflow and not have the wood contacting the ground.


----------



## Uper (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah, I put saplings and old bark from the dried splits down first.  I also always stack the bottom layer with wood that has bark tight on it and stack it bark-down.  I anticipate the wood sitting like this for one year, then I'll move it under my lean-to (?) this time of year to continue seasoning out of the weather until the following fall/winter when it will be burned.  That should dry it up pretty well.  I'm as far ahead as I've ever been since starting this operation, so I'm still figuring as I go!


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 31, 2011)

Uper said:
			
		

> Yeah, I put saplings and old bark from the dried splits down first.  I also always stack the bottom layer with wood that has bark tight on it and stack it bark-down.  I anticipate the wood sitting like this for one year, then I'll move it under my lean-to (?) this time of year to continue seasoning out of the weather until the following fall/winter when it will be burned.  That should dry it up pretty well.  I'm as far ahead as I've ever been since starting this operation, so I'm still figuring as I go!



Should have known that you would have known to have something underneath . . . I mean you don't live where you do without knowing a bit about how to stack wood, right?


----------

